# Discretionary Trading Method-----Trading Outliers



## tech/a (6 October 2006)

I'm going to offer this as it is one of the discretionary methods I use with excellent results.
I wish to present some charts and is purely a price action based entry and exit methodology.
Designed to pick up quick spikes,which may last a day or a week.
Exit is critical when you get one.

I'm not ready with the info yet but at the moment a classic "Shark Bar" blow off is occuring in PMH. Thought it worth mentioning for you to take a look at if interested.

I will over the weekend present the strategy.


----------



## RichKid (6 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> ............
> ...............
> .............
> I'm not ready with the info yet but at the moment a classic "Shark Bar" blow off is occuring in PMH. Thought it worth mentioning for you to take a look at if interested.
> ...




Great idea Tech, for those who want to do some brushing up on the Shark Bar, this is from a TA thread started by Tech, link is to the Shark Bar post: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11955&postcount=15


----------



## lesm (6 October 2006)

Will look forward to seeing it when you are ready.

Cheers.


----------



## RichKid (6 October 2006)

For those who would like to compare TA v Fundamental strategies you can follow the PMH thread, but let's keep this thread for Tech's project only: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=77853#post77853


----------



## tech/a (9 October 2006)

I like to trade stocks under $3 in a discretionary manner as these are the most likely to rise 100% a year.I trade them this way as I havent been able to automate the method I use and because I trade strictly price action and use only bar analysis,coupled with volume,breakouts and a custom indicator,I havent been smart enough to code it or the time.
Not only that but I also have the advantage of live data which I can also track support and resistance on a tick chart. While very helpful not an essential tool---well for best performance it is!!. Ive been doing this a while with suprisingly to me excellent profit (Suprising as I dont know to many longterm successful discretionary traders).
I'm going to present here what I do and how I do it as a help to those interested in how I think and those who may find something that may help them.
Also someone maybe able to add a trick or 2 to help us all.

I'll post plenty of charts as time goes by but will only have time spasmodically---my apologies.

"Duck shooting season" is in so let it rip.

Ok lets start with some Statistics.

Of the 2067 stocks under $3 today *at sometime * over the last 12 mths.

(1) 403 increased in price 50%
(2) 283 increased in price 100%
(3) 217 increased in price 200%

*Its these which I look for * and trade as often as I can (Place myself in the position to is more to the point)

At the time of taking a trade I have no idea wether a stock will increase 1% let alone 200%.
I dont often get 50% less often 100% and every now and then 200% plus.
However I do currently have a pretty high success rate---around 65%.
and a current return over the last 18 mths Ive been doing this of approx 400% in that 18 mths.---$15k to 64k less tax but brokerage included.

I trade in 15K parcels now or 25% of total capital and trade at most 4 open positions liquidity is an issue I want to get in and out easily!.
Thats all I can track at one time. Very rarely do I have 4 open positions most often 2--currently 1 SGL. (This is my discretionary portfolio ONLY).

*Is there anyone here who trades live data (besides myself) with a search capability to find % risers,most trades,and Volume? plus a charting package .
Price action in tick form or 3 min is all thats required.*

For those who dont I'm sure you can trade in this way without it BUT your timing wont be as good,as you wont have that instant alert.
I wont go into my use of the above tools if no one has it! I use Marketcast at $170/mth plus now I think $395 to set up. Ive had it for years.

I'm often out early (In hindsite) never stuck in a plunger I take losses very quickly and I dont care how many I take,I only allow a 2-3 tick stop.
I can do this due to live data.Unless it has momentum and its moving then Im not interested. I dont trade for the sake of trading I have specific things I look for which I will pass on as we go.

*HINT#1*
So Quick to take a stop.
Slower to take a buy --but if its screaming Im on at market.
Quick to exit if early momentum stalls.
Slow and very slow to take exits as a trade matures.
Quicker to take an early exit if price stagnates.

Trades can last a day to a few weeks.

To help if I have a hint Ill place it in *HINT#1 * etc form.
In the end I'll post some trades *as examples * only----you understand!!!!

The following is *NOT* trading advise,but a commentry on the way I trade fast moving stock and those who at times give outlier (Much above average) performance. The analysis I use and the application of it.
I am not licienced to give financial advice and past results do not guarentee future results.The only liciences I hold are a Builders and drivers licience.

Tommorow I will look at entry as I need answers to the question above.
I'll either cover both,use of live data or just EOD entry.

*HINT#2*
In all seriousness having live data will be very benificial often early morning enthusiasm sees fantastic profit for those in the day before and in some cases disaster for those in next days open who dont know what to look for.
Is a good live data feed worth the $$$s---you bet!

tech

*Ive also started a seperate discussion thread so the commentary hopefully wont get lost if thats OK:* https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=78825#post78825


----------



## tech/a (15 October 2006)

Firstly I will present trading EOD as most will be able to associate with this form of trading. Below are 3 charts showing Ideal candidates.

*Beginning with some entries.*
What to lookfor.
All break from consolidation which has been in place for sometime.
All go on with it pretty well straight away.Volume is supportive of the break.

The bar first highlighted is the trigger bar and the next bar is the first buy bar.
I have a number of scans which I use infact you all may have scans which will find prospects.

How they are found will vary,I see these appear in scans which are not specifically looking for these moves. If anyone has a scan that finds these please share it.I dont have a specific scan to find them.

I will broaden the discussion as time goes by Ive just got a few minutes to get the thread going,much more to come.
*Please discuss in the discussion thread.*


----------



## tech/a (15 October 2006)

Here is an early one to watch which I will discuss as it pans out.


----------



## doctorj (15 October 2006)

Very interesting thread Tech.

I'd be interested in building scans to detect these situations.  What could we use?  I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the following ideas for making a scan...

What do we notice all of the previous charts had in common that we could build into a generic scan?

(1) Increasing volume
(2) a short term moving average would be heading upward
(3) an increasing daily range
(4) on the breakout bar and/or the retest the close is in the top half of the daily range


----------



## Porper (15 October 2006)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Very interesting thread Tech.
> 
> I'd be interested in building scans to detect these situations.  What could we use?  I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the following ideas for making a scan...
> 
> ...




 I finding these types of trades difficult to find also, although I only have data every hour.I tend to find these by chance, but I have found the breakout from a long standing resistance area to be highly successful.

I also would like to see type A divergence with these set ups, you can almost see the prices about to blow up sky high 

Sorry, can't help with the formula with trying to find these as I use incredible charts which has limited search criteria, however for those interested I find that searching for a gap up on 2X the 50 day moving average volume on breakout day the best at finding these set ups, we can use the slow stochastic to try and find positive divergence also,but then it seems they crop up more by chance.

The thing I like about these set ups is that you have a very tight stop, and as I seem to win less than 40% of the time anyway that helps me a great deal.


----------



## nizar (15 October 2006)

Guys please keep discussion in the separate DISCUSSION THREAD.

Wayne or RichKid can u please move those posts to that thread.

Thanks


----------



## tech/a (15 October 2006)

Here are some examples of trades that have triggered and why I would NOT take them.

While it is ceratinly possible to trade them I have found that when they are more mature like these are R/R is to low purely as a sensible stop is to far away.
I would rather wait and be more selective.I will revisit these charts as time goes by to comment further.

If you really had to trade these then I would suggest using *fixed fractional position sizing.*If anyone needs a hand with this I can post one of the charts in the example with an example of how to calculate it.
MBP could be a good example.

This will atleast keep your risk low.


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2006)

Ah.
It works.
These are 2 scans I did early in the day.I had no hope trading today so just took these snaps to highlight what I look for.
3 interested me IIN,AUZ and KZL.
I would discard KZL as it was to expensive, leaving me IIN and AUZ.
Both retraced on open as you will see.Had I traded any of these I would have looked for the open to be taken out in the near future,of these AUZ did this.
I will post tommorow the tick chart showing that.IIN failed so would not have traded.Unfortunatley business took precident over trading today and I missed AUZ---but lets follow it through anyway. Next Ill post the daily chart with comment.


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2006)

The trdae could well have been an EOD trade as well if so stops would have been the high of friday originally and I would have only had a small position due to the gap open.If it didnt gap then I would have traded a small position with the stop 2-3 ticks below---Id want momentum immediately.
In both cases we would still have open positions.

Ill post more examples as they come up and will now look for an EOD example.


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2006)

AH our EOD trade setup was a buy!!

CSM

We will re visit both trades tommorow and any others.


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2006)

There are 4 great setups I will follow in the coming days.

APG, ETE, FXR, NEC.

Im also trading BRW was in at 47c.From the scan.

I would trade them in the same manner as the others posted here.
So it would be wait for open to settle and take trades after the open was taken out from the initial pullback.
If there is no pullback then I wont take the trade for the firt 1/2 hr and look for support to place a stop.

*These are NOT recommendations to buy but prospects that will be used in a demonstration on how I would trade them.*


----------



## barney (16 October 2006)

Hi Tech, Would this chart of BSG fit the criteria, or is the volume a little inconclusive?? Cheers Barney.


----------



## stink (17 October 2006)

HI Tech,

Thanks for another excellent contribution mate.

One question about position sizing. I understand what you have explained in regards to why and when you change your position sizes. But in your opinion should this method be applied regardless of the amount of money you are trading?

Regards Stink


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2006)

No.
There becomes a point where Brokerage becomes an issue.
If trading CFD's its even worse.
If your trading a very small account say 10K and less then Id be inclined to choose only one prospect at a time and use the positioning as suggested.
Spreading yourself to thin makes it more difficult.

Number of positions and position sizing can increase as you profit.
As you can see the main aim is to survive and increase BOTH win rate and reward to risk.


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2006)

OK FXR would be my choice.
Opened above the close and yesterdays high.(Chart 1 before open)
Has re tested the open at $1.525 so my stop is $1.52.
Buy is $1.54.5. (See chart 2) Note the support and resistance.
Bugga have to take $1.55


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2006)

APG is the standout from the open v 30 min scan.

Ive taken shots of the scans and charts but dont have time to post now.
will go through them later win lose or draw.


----------



## stink (17 October 2006)

Thanks Tech,

Yep, i thought that would be the go.

Cheers Stink


----------



## ezyTrader (17 October 2006)

BRW price now @0.50 after close @0.53.
Just wondering if your TLS had been hit?

That has always been my dilemma in deciding if there's more UPside (given the time of the day), or, to exit after the gap UP... 
Volume and momentum seems to be down from yesterday tho...


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2006)

FXR stopped.Small loss.

Sold BRW at 52.5 this morning.
I needed the $$s for FXR and as it had been doing little that was the one I closed.Bit of luck every now and then. Small profit.


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2006)

Not a bad day considering.
APG still open buy at .073
The open was quite a way from my buy so have a 1/2 position see chart for trading plan tommorow.
Note stop wider than 3 ticks as I have only 50% of full parcel size.


I forgot to post myself the daily tick charts from the office,will do so tommorow showing FXR trade and stop.

This chart is APG


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2006)

Updates for AUZ and CSM


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Updates for AUZ and CSM




Getting the hang of this?

Its it helpful so far?


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2006)

Thought Id mention as the trades mature the trailing stops become wider to give a stock a little more room to out perform.
.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (17 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Getting the hang of this?
> 
> Its it helpful so far?




Your the technical Guy who's been trading for yonks!. After SMY's consolidation at $1.30 check out the expansion of their Bol Bands at break, Whats your opinion of the rate of expansion and how often have you seen this expansion in a non speck stock at break?.


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2006)

Bollinger Bands are simply deviations from the 20 day SMA.

The bands are simply recording price action from day to day.Without expansion in ranges as we have seen here there wouldnt be the sudden rise in the B/B.

Ive seen it before and it is rare,how rare I could investigate and get some figures.Having said that it does happen often enough to notice.
But as you imply more often seen in the smaller caps.

*Inside days * from large range days are very common and there is a strategy to trade them as well.

As you can see *I prefer price action * for analysis.


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2006)

NLX best from scans this morning in at .071 on the 2nd retracement test of the early morning flush out. (see chart) 
APG going nicely. (see chart)


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2006)

Sold NLX at .083

Looking for possible re entry if it doesnt lock up.


----------



## nat (18 October 2006)

thanx for doing this tech /a ,is most helpful ,NAthan


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2006)

Some really interesting Bar analysis here. 



> Remember what I post is only my opinion on how I trade or would trade those stocks I'm in. I am NOT a licienced advisor and this discussion is for interest only.




OK
There are some mature trades about APG is one we have been following and some great spike moves---outliers those we look for.
So Ive posted the EOD charts of APG,JAK and NLX (The one I forgot to label.)


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2006)

Here is a setup which I often see in stock that pullsback after an initial spike.
Thought I would post an example now to follow and watch how the others develope.
Anyone like to suggest how they would play it.
Buy would have been at open after 30 mins of trading.(Well thats what I would have done)


----------



## doctorj (19 October 2006)

G'day Tech, great thread.

I've got a little more time to follow it today - did the scans pick up anything this morning?


----------



## tech/a (19 October 2006)

Didnt trade today other than as indicated.Have a sore nose with a hole (extra one) in it. Think its OK though.
Havent posted CRJ chart as its not a lot different from yesterday.
The following are those charts we have been following for the last few days.


----------



## tech/a (20 October 2006)

I'll just post these 2 up here *not as potential outlier trades * but perhaps as practice for those interested in setting them as trades using purely price action.Bit of practice.Anyone like to kick it off on the response thread?

It doesnt matter wether you win lose or draw,lets see how much we can get out of them as an exercise.


----------



## tech/a (26 October 2006)

DYL Trade.
This was found from a retracement search.Trading this differently to those seen so far.I dont see myself as an Elliot Expert and if those here who are would like to comment on the trade seeing Im using Elliot go ahead.


----------



## tech/a (26 October 2006)

WSA and BKP updates.If anyone is interested in the Code Private mail me and Ill tell you how its calculated so you can set it up in your software if your a metastock user I can give you the code.I dont wish to issue it generally only to those who may genuinely want it. Its an amazingly simple adaptation of a common oscillator,my playing with it made it more use able I found.


----------



## Porper (26 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> DYL Trade.
> This was found from a retracement search.Trading this differently to those seen so far.I dont see myself as an Elliot Expert and if those here who are would like to comment on the trade seeing Im using Elliot go ahead.




I am  certainly no expert, but wave 4 can never retrace beyond wave 1, so the first 2 counts  can't be correct.The centre price action looks like a complex set of patterns with wave w's, x's etc.I find marking these difficult.

However the latest price action certainly could be a wave 1,2 and now in wave 3.On my Excell model, that gives a potential to 0.26-0.28 for wave 3.A nice little trade if it pans out.


----------



## tech/a (26 October 2006)

Yeh Porper it could well be wrong but like everything you gotta give it a go to the best of your ability.
Hopefully Wave or Nick Radge may have a comment.
Nick mentions in his book that he didnt feel a complete wave count was necessary to gain the Gist of whats happening in the developement of price action.


----------



## Porper (26 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Yeh Porper it could well be wrong but like everything you gotta give it a go to the best of your ability.
> Hopefully Wave or Nick Radge may have a comment.
> Nick mentions in his book that he didnt feel a complete wave count was necessary to gain the Gist of whats happening in the developement of price action.




Totally agree, got to give it a go, like I said, I am no expert, but am learning as I enjoy it, just saying how I see it, I could be wrong also.

It would be good to see how it really should be marked, especially the consolidation in the middle.

From what I have read, if you can't easily see a pattern, then step aside and trade something else.Be interesting if this is a case in point.


----------



## tech/a (31 October 2006)

For those interested in following up the DYL trade I have completed the trade and made comments over the last 2 days with analysis here.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=86337#post86337.

Nick emailed me and said he would comment when not so busy.
Hopefully that will be soon.


----------



## tech/a (10 November 2006)

A short term trade example using AIM. More a short term trade than looking for an outlier move.
First chart is a tick chart showing obviuos support and resistance. Buy is the breakout.
Will update as trade progresses.


----------



## nizar (10 November 2006)

nice one tech/a, i bought this one as today as a papertrade, in at 22c, stop at 21c, lets see how it goes...
the volume is there..


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2006)

*AIM*

After yesterdays trading lets look at firstly the EOD chart--Daily.

Traders who took the trade yesterday as a short medium term trade would notice. The strong initial gap away from 17c which can now be seen as a breakaway gap.The further gap from 20c is quite possibly a continuation gap.Having taken out the most recient resistance at 20c
The singular bar Friday tells us that the price was supported well after open and infact hit a high of 24c with a close above the open by .05c indicating buyers had the ground for the day.

However lets look at Volume. A huge spike in volume can be seen. The concern is that even with such a high increase in volume price failed to run away. So lets look at the tick chart to see if there are any clues.


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2006)

*AIM Tick chart*

Here we see some interesting developements.

Most of the days trading can be seen taking place between 22.5c and 23c.
So unlike the daily chart we can see clearly that buyers and sellers jostled all day at these values. However for the latter part of the day it can be seen that support dropped away from the 23c area to the 22.5c area where most of the trading took part after 2.00pm.Infact there were some trades at 22c albeit that buyers moved in strongly to push it back to 22.5 c. but it does show a weakness in the end indicating that perhaps new buyers were fading.
This was at the very end of the day and I read it as buyers waiting for close to gain best pricing.

At the end of the day we see price pushed back up to 23c on strong volume.

We can also see that buying won out more often than sell.
The green volume bars represent positive buying and the red bars represent positive selling.From this we can see strength in buying IE accumulation.

So finally I read this as a positive sign that one of 2 things are likely to occur.

(1) Accumulation will continue between 22-23c with possible testing of 24c
I would veiw a fall to 21.5c as an exit from my short term trading of this stock as it would indicate lack of buying support at least for the near future,and that the gap is being tested.I personally would be looking for that test if it occured to buy on a reversal out of the gap---if it wasnt closed.
Often a gap will be half closed before moving back in the direction of the initial gap.

(2) New buyers will come in and create another support and resistance level/s. Indicated by the volume and price action toward and at close.

Immediate price action on AIM is very much in the balance as the 2 red lines indicating strong sell spikes tell us.
There has been both strong selling and buying. Im leaning toward accumulation and as such will need to see any selling at 21.5c sustained or strongly sold down. Spikes down will not trigger a sell for me immediately.
Who will control in the immediate future---
Ill let you know Monday.

You can see how valuable these charts and volume can be to the short term trader.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (11 November 2006)

Agree T/A, AIM needs follow through volume over the next days . Very informative charts you posted. 
Considering AIM'S two gap opens within 3 days last week and the 4 cent gap on Friday, the close was stong in my opinion.

As I had so many shares in AIM I sold a significant parcel (third of my holdings) at 23c, the rest I'm holding as a long termer, so not so concernd if it trades in this range for a few days and brings a few new punters in at the expense of profit takers.


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2006)

ill just bump up the reply thread to keep this continuous.


----------



## mildew79 (12 November 2006)

hello tech/a

thanks for the insight to a very succesful trading method. i used to trade very similar to this, however my exit strategy using stops was a little different. 

on initial buy i would place stop at near support as you do.

if sp gaps at open, i would place stop at previous days high. however, if it did not gap i would place the stop at previous days low. in the event there is two possibilities for stop placement i would take the higher value of the two.

my strategy for inside days were also very similar, however my trigger to enforce this exit strategy was a 25% rise in one day

never held more than 4 positions also. only traded positive market / sectors using this method.

you are obviously more developed in your use of intraday indicators / oscilators. any chance of you buzzin me exit indicators you have found most useful and ways i can learn more about these ie) what are your best learning sources eg books etc?? cheers


----------



## tech/a (12 November 2006)

Hmm

We must be related!!.

I dont use oscillators or Indicators purely price action is short term trading.


----------



## mildew79 (12 November 2006)

im talking about about when deciding which trade to enter?? sorry i said exit    im always interested in better seiving out the cream of the crop. do you like certain indicator confirmations prior to entry, or is volume activity purely enough for you??


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2006)

Watching AIM closely---after 1.0 hr trading there have been 3.2 mill in buy volume  and about the same in sell volume.


----------



## nizar (13 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Watching AIM closely---after 1.0 hr trading there have been 3.2 mill in buy volume  and about the same in sell volume.



Didnt AIM already hit your initial stop of 21.5c?
It was always gonna struggle today after zinc's sharp fall on friday - a great pity though - couldve been something special here.


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Didnt AIM already hit your initial stop of 21.5c?
> It was always gonna struggle today after zinc's sharp fall on friday - a great pity though - couldve been something special here.





From above.

Immediate price action on AIM is very much in the balance as the 2 red lines indicating strong sell spikes tell us.
There has been both strong selling and buying. Im leaning toward accumulation and as such will need to see any selling at 21.5c sustained or strongly sold down. *Spikes down will not trigger a sell for me immediately.*


----------



## ezyTrader (13 November 2006)

> It was always gonna struggle today after zinc's sharp fall on friday - a great pity though - couldve been something special here.



Hmmm...
Weight of strength- 44M traded on Friday with two gap-ups last week. 
Buyer interest today....still strong IMO
Depth shows Buyer support at 21, 20.5, 20 atm

Also, a saucer formation, won't be today of course...  
Then also, may or may not be tech/a's discretionary trade style...

my 

PS: Also, watching closely with great interest  
Don't mean to butt in, tech/a - but do you look at the things I see as part of your discretionary trade assessments? Or more, or less?


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2006)

Ezy

Will answer fully later.

Have sold 50% of position at 21.5c will discuss later.


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2006)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> Weight of strength- 44M traded on Friday with two gap-ups last week.
> Buyer interest today....still strong IMO
> Depth shows Buyer support at 21, 20.5, 20 atm




Buying depth shows me very little and is misleading,You can get bids stacked and pulled same with sells.Mainly the idiot factor at work---so I need something more relaible and thats where Prospecta comes in. I can see a graphical display of price in various timeframes and volume ---*more importantly where it is going*---buy side or predominantly sellers.
I havent todays chart here but will post it before trading tommorow to further explain and see what we can find.



> Also, a saucer formation, won't be today of course...
> Then also, may or may not be tech/a's discretionary trade style...
> 
> my
> ...




Im really basic.
I dont wish to and wont put up with price dropping or staying stagnant,so Price action and Volume it is.
Support and resistance (Longer timeframes than ticks) and in particular areas of consolidation of a price.Which rather than a line of support/resistance becomes an area. Important in various timeframes.

I find shorter timeframe S&R and Congestion areas weaker than longer term.
15 min as pretty good chart wise and is what Steidlmayer uses in Marketprofile which I use "Loosely" without plotting.

If it moves up then Ill load it down Ill off load it or some,sideways Ill only put up with for a while.

My main concern is mitigation of risk.
The only time you have control of you capital is when its out of the market.
I dont mind the market having control if its using my money wisely---making a profit--If its not then I would rather miss out on a quick "Possible" reversal from a fall than---hold and hope.

See my decision is pretty well based on ---My analysis says this will fly now or in the very near future.If it doesnt then Im wrong---for now---So Ill mitigate risk and either find another or re enter when my analysis on that stock is proven to be correct.

AIM.

Went as I thought--- Seemed to be accumulation with upside volume topping sell volume. Gap being partially filled. Could go to 20.5c.
Sold half the position and held the other half as From what I see this seems to be priming for a move.The smaller position allows me to take the same risk and adjust my analysis opening my initial stop a little,giving room ---favoring a corrective move before going again.

Have a look at this 3 day chart.
*Hopefully you'll be beginning to see the enormous difference that charts in various timeframes can display*.Critical NOW information


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2006)

AIM

Topped up again at 24c
This will not be the last buy if it remains positive.


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2006)

Ooops updated AIM over here.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=92120#post92120


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2006)

Thought Id post another type of trade as an example another favorite when I find them---found this a day late---but see chart.


----------



## tech/a (15 November 2006)

AIM loaded for sale at open.
Will watch then for a while.


----------



## moses (15 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> AIM loaded for sale at open.
> Will watch then for a while.



not the world's most impressive opening...


----------



## tech/a (15 November 2006)

No but its found support and going on with it.

Im now on AUZ at .080 Analysis later.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 November 2006)

Well I'm all out at 32 and happy with that.
IMHO its on the game today, not a nice one to play.


----------



## dubiousinfo (15 November 2006)

The 10c / 09 expiry oppies for AIM are trading at a discount presently.


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Well I'm all out at 32 and happy with that.
> IMHO its on the game today, not a nice one to play.




Im out of the oppies at 20c. Nice quickie got on yesterday at 17.5c. Was hoping for more of a gap up.


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> No but its found support and going on with it.
> 
> Im now on AUZ at .080 Analysis later.




Wow alot of sellers at 8.1-8.5. 
Will need alot of chomping to get through it.
Im guessing its those that got burnt on the last spike.


----------



## tech/a (17 November 2006)

Sold AUZ at .083 no support.

ACB 
Going along nicely.


----------

